# What makes you laugh about Pokemon?



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything from the Anime, games, Manga, merchandise, fandom... Whatever makes you laugh about Pokemon, post it here.

In the Battle Pike in Emerald, there was this one collector who introduced himself by saying "POUND THE THICK FAT ON MY BELLY DRUM !" I laughed so hard that I lost, and he said "POUND MY BELLY DRUM POUND MY BELLY DRUM !"

Drifloon is so cute that pictures of it often make me laugh.

Ash's stupidity makes me laugh. "A talking meowth? Who are you guys?" That wuote was from an episode in the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Flora (Oct 3, 2008)

"Finding a Ho-oh's worth a lot of dough-oh..." Team Rocket in Battling the Enemy Within.

And I guess the whole "deranged Pokeball stealing" thing that I would so get a picture of if that episode did not include the most evil picture in all the fandom.

Oh, God.  That episode would be hysterical...if it weren't so evilly creepy.

Oh, yeah, and another one:

Ash: *gets Thunderbolted* What's up with me and Thunderbolts?!?

^^


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 3, 2008)

A Battle Fronteir quote that stuck _me_ as odd. "EVERY BATTLE HAS A SMELL"


----------



## ZimD (Oct 3, 2008)

All the quotes in the Battle Fronteir. Also shorts.


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 3, 2008)

Brock going bananas for a girl. Nuff said.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

The fact that Team Rocket has followed Ash so far is kind of funny. They could've just sauntered over to any of the areas where wild Pikas are found and gotten their own. Pikachu isn't even as rare as a lot of pokemon other trainers - and Ash - have had.

Also, Lickilicky... Eww. D:


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2008)

MY BABY WILL BE TOTALLY AWESOME - some guy on emerald.

My brother kept saying it in a funny voice...he said it while I was drinking coke. I ended up laughing and getting coke everywhere.  =D


----------



## Kabigon (Oct 3, 2008)

A few of the quotes in the Battle Frontier, When you get to tucker, he starts jumping around and then starts moon walking, and finally, the Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time episode when Sunflora got attracted to Gabite.


----------



## Aenrhien (Oct 3, 2008)

アオプルコの休日/Aopuruko no kyujitsu was halarious, same with most of Team Rocket's hi-jinx in other episodes. That's really it, it stopped being funny after the first season. :\


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 3, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Oh, yeah, and another one:
> 
> Ash: *gets Thunderbolted* What's up with me and Thunderbolts?!?
> 
> ^^


 Yes!: "Somebody's out to get me!!!" Me+ Ash+ That + Sprite= You know the deal.

And Team Rocket's crazy schemes make me laugh, because they're such failures. So pathetic~

Battle Dome (Pokemon Emerald)- WHERE IS IT? and once beaten: I SEEM TO HAVE LOST MY COMMON SENSE Don't ask. It came from some kind of Bug Man-person-thingy. It's funny ^.^


----------



## Rulue (Oct 3, 2008)

_"I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!"_

And the Battle Frontier quotes.
I sometimes laugh while reading the manga, too.


----------



## Adnan (Oct 4, 2008)

Brock being a perv and trying to get a girl on most of the episodes.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 4, 2008)

The Battle Frontier quotes. Period. I remember the 'POUND THE THICK FAT ON MY BELLY DRUM!' but I didn't lose. Of course I remember the 'EVERY BATTLE HAS A SMELL.' Those are just LOL.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where one can find a list of those quotes?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 5, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


>


You beat me to it!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 5, 2008)

Rulue said:


> _"I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!"_


YEAH! You gotta love Shortsboy.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 5, 2008)

Speakin' of shorts:
"Oh, oh yeah! It's *trainer*! Too cool! Can you sign something? How 'bout my shorts?


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, only my friends and most of the world's population who loved Pokémon a couple of years ago but now laugh at whoever likes it.

That and Bidoof.


----------

